# Lice treatment?



## milkyway2016 (May 8, 2016)

What is the best remedies for removal of lice in pigeons especially in their wings part. Is Apple Cider Vinegar can help?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can use a regular parakeet type spray for lice, but any spray with perethrin will do, it is less toxic then most. Make sure your birds have access to bathing as that alone will diminish the number of lice/pests.

Neem spray is a natural spray remedy for birds, do a google search and check it out. *


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

milkyway2016 said:


> What is the best remedies for removal of lice in pigeons especially in their wings part. Is Apple Cider Vinegar can help?


I find a powder covers better and keeps the bird NOT looking like it fell in a grease pitt. Pigeons have a dry coat with natural powder and water proofing, I find it works better and covers easier than a liquid. Use an external parasite powder for birds, follow the directions carefully. Be sure to repeat , as usually that should be said on the directions. This has worked for me with new rescues really well, without making them look like a drowned rat.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Go to the store and get some Borax and mix it with water and dip the birds in that


----------



## asad1129 (May 11, 2017)

Hi guys,
Just want to check if Borax and boric acid have the same effect, is boric acid safe?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I believe the boric acid is just more refined, but they do the same thing.


----------

